# installer librairy c++ dans xcode (boost)



## Membre supprimé 447952 (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je souhaite ajouter la librairie boost à xcode 4 pour faire un projet d'IRC en c++ avec boost pour les connexion réseau (Projet scolaire d'IUT). Mon problème est que j'ai télécharger boost, j'ai ajouter la dossier boost dans /usr/include donc quand je commence à écrire '#include <boost ' il me propose bien les librairie de boost mais quand je compile il me dit qu'il ne connais pas la librairy.

Donc ma question est : quelqu'un sait comment ajouter une librairy à Xcode 4 "proprement" ? 

ça fait 2 semaines que j'essai différentes manières trouvées sur des sites en anglais mais rien n'a marché, je commence à désespérer 

Merci d'avance ! 
Léo


----------



## Nyx0uf (13 Octobre 2011)

C'est quoi le message exact?


----------

